# Abu Dhabi Grand Prix Tickets



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wheres the best place to buy and whats the average cost for basic Sunday tickets?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

don't know the cost but they are selling them at Mall of Emirates, at the atrium about half way along the ground floor there is a big display, can't miss it


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

They are only selling grandstand seats at the moment and they start at 1600dhs.


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

do they sell tickets on line???


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Katrina said:


> do they sell tickets on line???


Yeah. Yas Marina Circuit Come race week these will be the hottest tickets in town..........................UAE's first F1 Experience, sure to be a show!!


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

SFarrell said:


> Yeah. Yas Marina Circuit Come race week these will be the hottest tickets in town..........................UAE's first F1 Experience, sure to be a show!!


thanks!!! it is a good web site. and main grand stand is sold out already...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im getting padock tickets lol - they are asking 16,000 AED for the 3 days...


----------

